# Family Tradition Ideas



## sallavallo (Jul 14, 2010)

I posted on another thread asking people for their family traditions and I compiled my own in the article here

Do you guys have any fun ones??

-sal


----------



## EdisonCheug (Jul 22, 2010)

family traditions?
that is the family meeting, and camping!


----------



## gracy (Sep 19, 2008)

I try really hard to create and stick with making family traditions...... only problem is life is what happens when you make plans! haha But in the last couple years DH and I have taken a week of our work vacation time during the week of thanksgiving. We do more of a "stay-cation"..... plan stuff like Disneyland one day, bass pro-shop for Santa pics another day and then after our family day thanksgiving... that weekend we go camping local to us. I really look forward to that plan.

Then in the summer I try and plan a trip for Memorial weekend, 4th of July weekend and then DH's birthday is Sept 3rd so we make our last trip of the summer over labor day weekend. 

I wish we had the type of extended family that hosted an annual family trip.... I always thought that would be so cool to be part of. Maybe when my kids get older I can make that possible! Its my goal!


----------



## samaza (Jun 2, 2011)

Usually a certain board game we play once a year , and it becomes a big event. Giving a title for the year to the winner can make it fun


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know if you can consider it as a family tradition, but whenever I go camping with my family, my dad always has to prepare his grilled beef brisket for our first dinner. I can't imagine camping without it.


----------



## luckylynn (Sep 11, 2011)

edwinjd said:


> I don't know if you can consider it as a family tradition, but whenever I go camping with my family, my dad always has to prepare his grilled beef brisket for our first dinner. I can't imagine camping without it.


One of the Best family traditions ever and I just bet it taste wonderful! ! 

When we go as a big family unit(our DD's are all married) our youngest DD and SIL always do the cooking on the grill :icon_smile_bbq: Sure would not be the same without it.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

It definitely is, luckylynn.  There was one time, I remember, my parents packed everything...except the brisket. We rushed to the nearest supermarket so that dad can just make one. My dad was more than happy to marinate another one, especially after telling him that camping with the family just isn't camping with the family without it.


----------

